# Best Game Camera for $200 or less



## Robert Warnock (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a gift certificate that I would like to use on a new game camera.  It's been a long time since I bought one.  There are a lot of choices available now.  I would like some recommendations.  Thanks


----------



## Todd E (Jan 18, 2009)

If one is availiable where the card is from..............

Scoutguard !! 
Scoutguard !!
Scoutguard !!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 27, 2009)

If a scoutguard isn't available with the certificate, sell the certificate and buy a scoutguard.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 27, 2009)

what they said...scoutguard.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 28, 2009)

Another vote for the Scoutguard !!!!!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2009)

Scoutguard all the way!


----------



## sljones (Jan 28, 2009)

Scoutguard


----------



## kevina (Jan 28, 2009)

Scoutguard all the way. Santa brought me one


----------



## Bowdoc1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Scout Guard - No Question!  They are running a Special at

WWW.trailcamerasonline.com 

- get a free 2 GB SD card with camera and free shipping too!


----------



## jughead (Oct 25, 2009)

cool looking cams, but they had no sample pics ???  could some of you post a few. thanks.  
i think i want one !


----------

